# NEC and splicing wiring



## mtplus (Jun 22, 2006)

Is there any scenario allow under the NEC where one could splice wiring (220) and not have a junction box which is exposed? In other words, I do not wish to have a blank wall plate. Is there any type of splicing kit which can be put in a junction box and buried behind the drywall?


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Nope.:thumbdown 
Are you still havin problems with the Radiant Heat in Ceiling wiring? Try being creative about the ceiling j box. How about installing a light fixture, smoke dector, CO2 dector, in the spot where you need to splice the heating cable. Just make sure that the j box is big enough to handle all the wires per NEC 314.16.

Carry On!


----------



## mtplus (Jun 22, 2006)

CE1,

Yep, still trying to figure it out. That is a good suggestion. Is there a copy of the NEC on-line somewhere. I had no luck finding one.


----------



## cptkinguru (Jul 4, 2005)

I usually do as CE1 has suggested and add a smoke detector to the room. Most places I work on don't have smokes and it doesn't have near the "afterthought look" so it's a win-win for the homeowner.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

mtplus said:


> CE1,
> Is there a copy of the NEC on-line somewhere. I had no luck finding one.


 No there is not. I do not have the software version but there will be somebody arriving shortly that will. Hang in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes there is.
Go to:
http://www.nfpa.org/freecodes/free_access_agreement.asp?id=7005SB&cookie%5Ftest=1
..click on: "I agree", then on the next page click on: "Open National Electric Code Softbound...."


----------



## ds1282 (Mar 7, 2019)

*In Wall Splice Kit for NM cable*

You are permitted to use a listed NM connector such as the one at Menards.com
https://www.menards.com/main/electr...-splice-kit/cpgi-208169-2/p-1444445332929.htm
They are UL Listed for splicing romex, without a box, either exposed or concealed, and permitted by the National Electrical Code 334.40(B).


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Everything I've read tells me it's legal. I know a lot of double-wide mobile homes use them to span circuits from one half to the other.

Would I use one? Only if that's the last option available. I wound never routinely install them. Exception to that would be for wiring installed in sacrificial walls installed in a flood plain.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

BTW, this thread is 13 years old


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> BTW, this thread is 13 years old


And apparently still legal even with code revisions...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

So..... how old does a thread have to be before we're not allowed to answer questions in it? :whistling


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

480sparky said:


> So..... how old does a thread have to be before we're not allowed to answer questions in it? :whistling


I only mentioned it because the op has his answer. I could care less if you want to respond to an old thread. Just thought you might want to know... Oh, Ken --- LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

C'est Moi said:


> I only mentioned it because the op has his answer. I could care less if you want to respond to an old thread. Just thought you might want to know... Oh, Ken --- LOL


The question I answered is only a day old....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

> BTW, this thread is 13 years old


yup. Somebody had to dig for this one.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I decided to join this site because time and time again when I googled something, this site had the answer. When I saw this thread today I knew that the next time I was at Menard's I would be buying a couple of splice kits so the next time I sawzall through a wire I can repair it easily. 

Thank goodness for the 13 year old threads! :thumbsup:


----------

